

PandoDaily’s Fireside Chat with Elon Musk - ca98am79
http://gas2.org/2012/07/13/pandodailys-fireside-chat-with-elon-musk/

======
ca98am79
Here's the full video:

<http://new.livestream.com/pandodaily/elonmusk/videos/1908918>

